# 1lb 7.5oz



## partyboy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

If i was to say my female african pygmy hedgehog is 1lb 7.5oz what would you say?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That you have a set of scales that measure half ounces?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That you have a set of scales that measure half ounces?


 
:lol2:


----------



## partyboy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

theres some :censor: thick people around


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not thick in the least... There are some incredibly over sensitive people around, though.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

charming! u have no sense of humour then?

anyhoo, i would say you have a large hedgehog as they usually do 1.5lbs max i believe.

don't keep them though so i could be wrong.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*shrugs* I thought it was funny! :lol2: I guess I should be feeling pretty crap that some person I don't know has basically called me a dumbass, huh... Whoops! :whistling2:


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

:lol2:that was funny

but even better that works out at 666g

a hogs on average should be around 300 to 500g

can she roll into a ball easily?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> That you have a set of scales that measure half ounces?


 
I thought that was funny as well Jen.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she is preggers going from your last thread you made ....................


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

what are hedgies like as pets do they go better in pairs as i really want one


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why thank you, everybody!  *bows* :lol:

Hoglets are solitary and need to be kept as such


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> she is preggers going from your last thread you made ....................


 
have to agree she is preggers!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> That you have a set of scales that measure half ounces?


That was funny. I dunno what his/her problem was.

Thought it was quite perceptive that you noticed that


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Some people are just stupidly sensitive with no sense of humor to speak of... *shrugs*


----------



## partyboy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

mike515 said:


> That was funny. I dunno what his/her problem was.
> 
> Thought it was quite perceptive that you noticed that


 thought the name partyboy would av givin you a clue its like i said haha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

what a [email protected] 

jog on kid


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And yet you can't spell "have"...


----------



## partyboy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And yet you can't spell "have"...


 you mean like [email protected]? And av is short for have in mobile just thought id educate ya:lol2: didnt wanna start arguments but if u havnt got anythin else better to do.:bash:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

what a d***


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> what are hedgies like as pets do they go better in pairs as i really want one


hedgehogs are solitary animals so live alone anyway, so having one is perfectly normal, tis just me that isnt havin 13 of the buggers :lol2: though they all have their own viv


----------

